
Why You Should Want to Pay for Software - bretthardin
http://bokardo.com/archives/why-you-should-want-to-pay-for-software-instagram-edition/
======
venomsnake
Except the mentioned are not software but services. I think that it is a bit
more complicated than that. Consumers need some legal protection and the
current EULA and TOS with - no rights for you sir, any, at all - should be
sent into oblivion and declared void. Then we can talk about money.

------
ezl
I don't particularly want to pay for software, but I'm willing to (really,
happy to) if it makes my service better, more reliable, etc.

I really don't care if instagram publishes all my photos for money as long as
I can too.

